# Anybody experiencing audio loss/wrong audio on L281 anymore?



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Maybe I'm not stressing my 942 as much as I could, but my sound issues appear to be fixed. How about anybody else? Right-edge pixelization is still bad to awful, but the sound problem, in my opinion, appears to be fixed.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Unless a new software update came down today, I highly doubt they are fixed. You just aren't doing the things needed to produce the problems. They were certainly there last night.


----------



## swade (Jul 16, 2005)

I had my first problem with complete loss of sound yesterday. Have L281. Corrected it by using PIP. 

Other problems which occured for the first time yesterday include same things mentioned by others. 

* Lost schedule for Guy TV & Monsters channels.
* Picture freeze when using slow motion. Had to completely reboot. 



Sorry L281 still. wife wanted the computer & got careless. :nono2:


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I have lost complete sound for brief periods in a copule shows we watched this weekend. About 5-10 min of lost audio.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

swade said:


> Have L282.


What???? When the hell did L282 come out? I'm still at 281. How do I get 282? Did it correct the audio problems?


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

I had wrong audio last night but only from the digital audio out.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I lost all digital sound on Sat CBS HD last night.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Tom-Tx said:


> I lost all digital sound on Sat CBS HD last night.


East or west feed?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, I am still seeing them.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Still problems here as well


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm having the same problem you're referring to but more and more often the digital output won't work.. or worse - it'll work but for what's on the other tuner!

I have been able get the audio when I switch to the component outputs.

Sometimes, I've also been able to fix the digital audio issue by opening a PIP window and swaping a few times but that's hit or miss..

It's a pain b/c I'd like to keep my stereo receiver using the digital out all the time.

I'm also curious why the problem is getting worse and worse? I hardly had this when I first got my 942

joe


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

jpage, 
That is the same problem. It is a result of the latest software upgrade (280/281). DISH is working to fix it now. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm seeing the same audio problems. I only have the optical hooked up to my 942. I had a hard time getting the audio when i turned it on today. When i powered up my tv the screen had the picture on for two square of video with the rest of the screen black (it was recording discHD at the time). Then i hit select and it corrected the image but did not provide sound thru the optical. Then i looked at the until and saw that the yellow and green lights failed to come on. I turned it on again with my discrete on macro and it didn't have sound still.
So i went into the dvr screen and started a few different shows with no sound still. Then i went to the live version of the discHD show that was recording, and viola sound. So i selected that show from my dvr screen and told it to start from beginning. NO sound! Then i stopped it and chose a few older shows and no sound on those either.

The only way to get the sound back was to use live tv and then change the channel (switch tuner and regained audio) then i could pick a show from the dvr screen and then now have audio.

What a pain. DISH please fix this it sucks!!!

Jon


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Well, so much for thinking that the way I use my 942 results in painfree use. Sunday night I had all the same problems as my initial night of hell. Watching 60 Minutes while recording Curb Your Enthusiasm, change channels to CBSHD to watch 60 Minutes in HD, and I get Curb's audio with Mike Wallace's mouth. Later, a 2 minute timer popup appears, since I know that Extras will start to record in two minutes, I decide to leave it alone. Two weeks earlier, when I entered through the popup, the audio immediately switched to HBOHD, so I let it count down by itself. As expected, as soon as the timer hit zero, the audio went over to the end of Curb Your Enthusiasm. Other times, I tried rewinding in 10 second skips, and lost all audio. Of course, when you do a PIP Swap, yes it fixes the audio, but you also lose your buffer, so you can't rewind to find out what you'd missed in the first place. I now have even worse pixelating on HD, and the AmEx golf tournament on ABC was almost unwatchable for all the breakups. Now my wife just gets up and walks into the bedroom to read because she knows how pissed off I am going to be getting in one second's time. Dish, where are we on this????????


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> What???? When the hell did L282 come out? I'm still at 281. How do I get 282? Did it correct the audio problems?


I still have L281. When I had L229, everything was fine except for missing guide info on 1 OTA HD channel...now, not only do I have missing guide info on multiple OTA channels, but I am experiencing missed timers, audio drop out, slow response, etc. This definately reminds me of the pains and woes I endured with my 921. :nono2:


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

How true! The 942 is becoming more and more like the 921! Is it Dish's goal to establish uniformity in their product lines? They certainly are doing a good job of it.

I understand the software teams are different for the two receivers. So it's very strange that the software problems are becoming so much alike.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

That is because they have two different teams working software on the respective receivers. They don't share information and I think that is why they keep repeating the same mistakes over and over. They never learn from history because they don't talk to each other. Also having one platform to work off of instead of 2 or 3 or 4 platforms would also narrow the chance of making mistakes. I think Charlie would have done better to just pay Tivo for their software and then we would get a receiver that works properly and also no more lawsuit from Tivo. 

My question is : Can it really be this hard to write software that works properly , and why don't they beta test it first before they install it?


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Is there anything about L280/281 that anyone would miss if Dish just went back to L229?


----------

